# Fights about music with a significant other



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Do you ever get into fights about music with your boyfriend/girlfriend/husband/wife/life partner/civil partner (did I leave anyone out? lol) about music? Please share.

My girlfriend just got mad at me for calling "Single Ladies" by Beyonce crappy and gave me a lecture about how she can call my music crappy too and how I shouldn't think what I listen to is better than what everyone else listens too.......even though it is better.:devil:


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

You got schooled, son!

It seems pc has snuck its way into music appreciation.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I get into fights with myself about film scores. Nothing else really.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I am very lucky; my partner and I like almost the same music. There are a few exceptions on each side, but we have learnt simply to listen to the 'offending' music only when the offendee is not within earshot.


----------



## ohesperides (Jan 20, 2012)

The only time my ex and I ever fought about music was when he would insist on listening to black metal on long car trips. We had very similar musical preferences, but I can only handle so much black metal...


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

My motto in situations like these - silence is golden, but duct tape is silver!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

That's why I only (or almost only) date people who like classical music. It's not entirely deliberate - I don't have a rule about it, it just kind of works out that way.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

violadude said:


> ....how I shouldn't think what I listen to is better than what everyone else listens too....


This is so true in my book. Enjoying music is an important part of fun in life, so why bash someone else's choice for preferred music? Why is classical music inherently superior for the enjoyment factor than pop?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

My woman is indifferent to all of the frenetic, progressive music I listen to. She knows nothing about classical. She likes Pat Metheny a little bit. Since she is Vietnamese I played some Nguyen Le for her, but that was too modern/progressive for her tastes. If I play some Zappa, she just rolls her eyes! I played her some Captain Beefheart a couple of times and she actually liked it. Her favorite Beefheart song is I Love You, You Big Dummy. But mostly she's pretty tolerant and leaves me alone.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> My woman is indifferent to all of the frenetic, progressive music I listen to. She knows nothing about classical. She likes Pat Metheny a little bit. Since she is Vietnamese I played some Nguyen Le for her, but that was too modern/progressive for her tastes. If I play some Zappa, she just rolls her eyes! I played her some Captain Beefheart a couple of times and she actually liked it. Her favorite Beefheart song is I Love You, You Big Dummy. But mostly she's pretty tolerant and leaves me alone.


Show her some Stockhausen. She might go for that.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Stockhausen? Hmm? I'm not sure she'd be into that? She likes old country music like Loretta Lynn/Conway Twitty, and some blues.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Stockhausen? Hmm? I'm not sure she'd be into that? She likes old country music like Loretta Lynn/Conway Twitty, and some blues.


Ligeti perhaps?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Not real fights, but I tease _a lot_ (which probably comes as no surprise). As I think I said elsewhere, I'm a Brahmsian and he's a Bachian, so I try my best to have him see the light, but he just won't! He's working on giving a recital of the Goldberg Variations at the moment, but I keep pestering him to play something _nice_.  I did get him to fall in love with some Mendelssohn at least.

Of course, beneath the playing, I count myself extremely lucky. I too could not stomach having a partner who did not listen (almost) exclusively to classical music. It is too much a part of my life, and I need to share it with the person I love.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Stockhausen? Hmm? I'm not sure she'd be into that? She likes old country music like Loretta Lynn/Conway Twitty, and some blues.


Got to go with the Appalachian stuff by Ma, Bell, and those guys.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't have a significant other, so I guess it's smooth sailing on that point.


----------



## ohesperides (Jan 20, 2012)

Polednice said:


> Not real fights, but I tease _a lot_ (which probably comes as no surprise). As I think I said elsewhere, I'm a Brahmsian and he's a Bachian, so I try my best to have him see the light, but he just won't! He's working on giving a recital of the Goldberg Variations at the moment, but I keep pestering him to play something _nice_.  I did get him to fall in love with some Mendelssohn at least.


I was a champion of Mendelssohn with my ex as well! Do you and your boyfriend ever play through duets for fun? That's my ultimate fantasy, haha - to find a significant other whose idea of a fun friday night is working through Debussy's En Bateau. Alas, most of the guys I've dated have tended toward guitar (fine when they play fingerstyle or classical) or *shudder* drums.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

ohesperides said:


> I was a champion of Mendelssohn with my ex as well! Do you and your boyfriend ever play through duets for fun? That's my ultimate fantasy, haha - to find a significant other whose idea of a fun friday night is working through Debussy's En Bateau. Alas, most of the guys I've dated have tended toward guitar (fine when they play fingerstyle or classical) or *shudder* drums.


That's a dream of mine too. Well, more of a fantasy. I can play the piano, but he can really, really play, so I'm shy around the piano with my comparative incompetence.  But I love, love, love to just sit and listen while he plays for me.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Crudblud said:


> I don't have a significant other, so I guess it's smooth sailing on that point.


An insignificant other, perhaps?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One girl wanted me to take her to see Meatloaf in concert. I said I'd rather not - I loathed his music probably more than anyone else's at that time. She called me selfish - I said how often do I ask you to come with me to the rugby match. I was much younger then and we split soon after but I'm afraid that even if the story was set in the present I might have had to refuse.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Polednice said:


> An insignificant other, perhaps?


There are plenty of those, but with them being insignificant we don't tend to discuss anything worth fighting about.


----------

